# Leonard Nimoy as Youve Never Seen Him!!! simply amazing



## nb3004 (Dec 18, 2003)

as a recovering Star Trek geek, this is really really cool to me its an amaZing song and right in time for LOTR's 

http://homepage.mac.com/evanbaumgardner/iMovieTheater6.html


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh...

 my...



 gawd.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 21, 2003)

My sentiments exactly


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 21, 2003)

hah...i saw that a while ago..Bilbo Baggins! lmfao....i'm not even a star trek fan and i was amazed by it


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2003)

That was great!


----------



## symphonix (Dec 22, 2003)

Scary, eh? What was with all the clothes (or whatever it was) flying into the air?


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

Leonard Nimoy like you'll never see him again... hopefully.


			
				symphonix said:
			
		

> What was with all the clothes (or whatever it was) flying into the air?


Um, I don't know, I don't recall that part, or I didn't notice, or something... hey, it was the 60's, they were probably stoned anyway.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 22, 2003)

I think we can safely say that it was done during the filming of the original Star Trek. Nimoy never wore his hair like that other than during the Star Trek years and the actors on the series only used the Star Fleet side burns (that come to a point) during the actual filming periods.

By the way, people were a little off back then without being stoned. I guess you aren't old enough to have seen Laugh-In (which this may have been filmed for).


----------



## Arden (Dec 23, 2003)

Actually, my synogogue put on a small production based on Laugh-In for our Purim Shpiel last year.  So I know what it is, but I've never actually seen an episode.  That would make sense, though, since I think they'd either have to be stoned or in a comedic mode to make something like that.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 23, 2003)

or he made the video to promote this

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000089JE/103-6427051-3087825?v=glance


----------



## ora (Dec 23, 2003)

OMG! that is one shocking song. Made me laugh though, will be showing that one to a bunch of people over xmas.

RacerX - that is one serious amount of star trek knowledge you have there. I mean, knowing when they had sideburns etc- reminds me of my old guitar teacher- he had every episode of TOS, TNG, DS9 on video and used to do day long marathons watching them.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 23, 2003)

they all had pointed sideburns during the old series, i considered growing mine like that cause if the show haha, im only 20 too


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 23, 2003)

This might just be the next Yatta.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

nb3004 said:
			
		

> or he made the video to promote this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000089JE/103-6427051-3087825?v=glance


 That would make more sense...

We had to research that, um, album for my CS class at the beginning of the semester.  It was to show that we knew how to use the Internet, or something.


----------



## melmac (Jan 4, 2004)

not as bad as william shatner singing lucy in the sky with diamonds


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

I watched it again... I didn't see any flying underwear.  Just stuff flying about to describe his adventures, I presume.

Can anybody read what those buttons say?

Oh, and I love Lenny's expression in the last frame:


----------

